# Need Fellow Tbolter Advice



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

I know this may be off topic but I <3 zwiki.

Anybody recommend certain tablets? Of course Droid only.

I'm looking to get one for the pops.

galaxy sony toshiba? I'm at a lost and need some starting ideas.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Depends on what Pops wants, you may want to check out Nook Colors too. Great, great value buy. Also, if I were to buy one for myself -- Asus Eee Pad Transformer. All day.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I purchased the EEE Pad Transformer a while back and have loved it ever since. Asus is great about getting updates out, it runs great at 1.5GHz and is just overall a well built device. Really no buyers remorse what so ever. If you do buy it make sure to get the dock as well, it really adds a lot of cool components, such as being able to use an external mouse and keyboard via USB ports and some modders even got a USB 3G air card to work with it!


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

dickenam said:


> Depends on what Pops wants, you may want to check out Nook Colors too. Great, great value buy. Also, if I were to buy one for myself -- Asus Eee Pad Transformer. All day.


I liked the Asus too but it's kind of expensive : / hes more of a casual user.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

steve87j said:


> I liked the Asus too but it's kind of expensive : / hes more of a casual user.


If it makes a difference I have been hearing a lot about a black Friday sale taking it down to $250. Also, once the Transformer 2 is released (No confirmed date but should be soon) I am sure that it will drop down.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

steve87j said:


> If it makes a difference I have been hearing a lot about a black Friday sale taking it down to $250. Also, once the Transformer 2 is released (No confirmed date but should be soon) I am sure that it will drop down.


haven't been keeping up on the tablet BF sales, but i agree, once the transformer 2 comes out the price will come down, but i doubt that will be before christmas.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If a low-resolution 7" screen is okay, take a look at the Dell Steak 7. Great device, dirt cheap, and has a good Honeycomb ROM available for it.


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

i have a touchpad i got during the firesale and put android on it. it runs like a champ lol


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm also very interested to hear you folks thoughts on the current crop of android tablets, cost is not so much of an issue for me as I will always be less than satisfied with anything that is less than absolute top of the line. Do I bite on a gtab 10.1 or 8.9? Do I wait for the droid xyboard (worst name EVER!!!)? ASUS? Toshiba? Are honeycomb tablets worth it at this point with ics tablets around the corner? How about the kindle fire and newest nook tablet? Do they really turn into full blown android tablets with a little elbow grease or am I going to be disappointed I didn't go full blown tablet? A lot of questions I know... But I feel like they are questions that many of us have, especially around the holidays, and I have yet to really find a definitive answer. OK...... Go!!!!


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Asus transformer prime all the way. Tegra 3 chip and a solid build it looks like, plus ICS.


----------



## ktez (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm following this thread too because I'm trying to find a reasonably priced tablet for my 5 yr old. He's very good with technology and is always stealing my phone to play games, so I wanted to get him his own. But obviously I don't want to spend big bucks on something that will get dropped and get sticky fingers all over it. I just want it to be able to play games well and be a decent ereader. Of course, if it is hackable and I can "play" with it that would be a big plus too!


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

the Asus Transformer is 250 on blackfriday at bestbuy. 
not a bad buy.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ktez said:


> I'm following this thread too because I'm trying to find a reasonably priced tablet for my 5 yr old. He's very good with technology and is always stealing my phone to play games, so I wanted to get him his own. But obviously I don't want to spend big bucks on something that will get dropped and get sticky fingers all over it. I just want it to be able to play games well and be a decent ereader. Of course, if it is hackable and I can "play" with it that would be a big plus too!


I would say go with the Dell Streak 7 as someone else said. First off it's only 7" so it should fit okay in your kids hands (I sometimes have trouble with my somewhat large hands with the 10" Transformer). Second it is on the cheaper side, so any "accidents" that may happen shouldn't be over dramatics. Finally, the device is somewhat hackable from what I have read so you can also have fun, along with your son. Just my .02.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Transformer FTW!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> I'm also very interested to hear you folks thoughts on the current crop of android tablets, cost is not so much of an issue for me as I will always be less than satisfied with anything that is less than absolute top of the line. Do I bite on a gtab 10.1 or 8.9? Do I wait for the droid xyboard (worst name EVER!!!)? ASUS? Toshiba? Are honeycomb tablets worth it at this point with ics tablets around the corner? How about the kindle fire and newest nook tablet? Do they really turn into full blown android tablets with a little elbow grease or am I going to be disappointed I didn't go full blown tablet? A lot of questions I know... But I feel like they are questions that many of us have, especially around the holidays, and I have yet to really find a definitive answer. OK...... Go!!!!


As others said, if price isn't a concern and you want latest/greatest, wait for the transformer prime.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ktez said:


> I'm following this thread too because I'm trying to find a reasonably priced tablet for my 5 yr old. He's very good with technology and is always stealing my phone to play games, so I wanted to get him his own. But obviously I don't want to spend big bucks on something that will get dropped and get sticky fingers all over it. I just want it to be able to play games well and be a decent ereader. Of course, if it is hackable and I can "play" with it that would be a big plus too!


If you can find them on Ebay or something, the Dell Streak 7 had Otterbox cases available for it. I got a commuter case and love it.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the Acer iconia a500 is the most fully featured tablet. Full USB port which is quite handy. Runs at 1.5ghz with no problems. Display looks good, and battery life to boot. Its easy to root and Acer is doing a good job at pushing updates aswell.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I purchased the EEE Pad Transformer a while back and have loved it ever since. Asus is great about getting updates out, it runs great at 1.5GHz and is just overall a well built device. Really no buyers remorse what so ever. If you do buy it make sure to get the dock as well, it really adds a lot of cool components, such as being able to use an external mouse and keyboard via USB ports and some modders even got a USB 3G air card to work with it!


Hey dude. Have you tried to connect a gamepad to the Transformer? If so, is it relatively easy?


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Bestbuy has the Acer a100 (7" honeycomb) for 189.. you can order online and do store pickup.

And Amazon has the dell streak 7 for 159. New


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I am also looking at getting a tablet, looking at the Transformer for android, or an iPad2... But may just go with the rezound and say eff the tablet. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the ipad 2 and I really like it its nice to have one solid tablet and then a phone that I can really focus on with customizing and doing all the rooted stuff. The ipad 2 is solid as is so I just keep it as it is. Wouldn't mind having an android tablet though


----------

